# Removing small parts of a screen that were over-exposed



## voyagerclothing (Jul 24, 2015)

I am new to screen printing and just made my first screen, it actually worked pretty well despite making a large mess in my inexperience that I had to clean up. However when I went to wash out the burned image some of the smaller text details didn't wash out fully (even with a lot of prodding) I assume either due to over-exposure or the positive not being black enough in those letter areas to block the light correctly.

My question is, since most of the screen actually looks good, just a few letters, could I take something with a fine point but not too hard, like a toothpick possible, and scrape just the parts of emulsion that didn't clear in those letters without damaging the mesh? If it would damage the mesh and ruin the screen, I will probably just deal with it as this isn't a vital part of the printing (just a neck print on the inside for branding) but I would think I could maybe scrape the surface emulsion just a bit in the parts that only half came off to clear up the stencil.

If that isn't a good idea, are there any other options or tips you guys have that may work?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

reclaim the screen and reburn it. Make sure your film or vellum is opaque enough before burning.
To check your film, use a light table.
to make a light table you can have something as simple as a 5-10$ little tube light with switch, in a box under a piece of white (not clear) plastic. It's always a good idea to check your film on a light table before burning.


----------

